# Water leak



## schnauzermom (Aug 23, 2004)

We washed the dust off of our Outback today and afterwards I went inside to look for leaks and found one. It was leaking up over the top of the slide with the slide in. We had a good size puddle of water that was just on the top of the slide. We have noticed that with the slide in that one end looks like it doesn't shut as close as the other side. 
We were having to make a trip to the dealership anyway to get a few minor things fixed. They have ordered us a new radio, ours as been on since the first day that we brought it home and it won't turn off and they had to orded us 2 new mini blinds. We were sure hoping for "no leaks" but we weren't one of the lucky ones. At least it doesn't leak with the slide out. 
We still love it though and hopefully they can get this taken care of.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I hate to ask this but which slide? On mine I noticed that the back slide(bed) that the top was not pulling in tight so I removed those little plastic shims and put some alum. flat bar stock in there place and I doubled up on top. It now pulls in very tight all the way around and I no longer have to reglue those plastic shims back on. Kirk


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My sofa slide leaked at one corner too. The were able to adjust the slide for a better fit, and no leaks now.


----------



## Jevi (May 28, 2004)

Not a single drop of water in mine. I even checked it this week after the record rainfall from the dying Hurricane Frances, and everything inside was dry.

You didn't by chance use a pressure washer? The pressurized water may have just been forced in past the rubber gaskets.


----------



## schnauzermom (Aug 23, 2004)

It was the sofa slide that leaked. We didn't use a pressure washer, we just hosed it down with the water hose. I called the dealership and they said that when everything came in that they had to order, 2 mini blinds, new radio, the slide for the screen door, so far this is all that has to be fixed, that they would take a look at where it's leaking and fix it. Hopefully it just has to be adjusted where it slides together. Oh, another thing that is ordered is our oven that it didn't have and that they didn't want to have to pay for but the deal was, no oven, no deal. We won







.


----------



## Outbackreyn (Sep 13, 2004)

My family have owned our 28RSS for only 6 weeks, and have been ill thinking about the water damage from our slide out sofa. After the first week home, we noticed water puddled on the floor to the left of the sofa. I called the dealer and they suggested to check the rubber seals around the outside. We did, and approximately 2 weeks later, more water. Not too bad, just a few puddles-- agreed to bring it to them as soon as we could (they are over an hour from us). Well, along came Frances---- MAJOR water. The carpet was soaked, the wood trim on the left where it meets the carpet is ruined. The floor is buckled-even under the dinette. A small puddle was found in the left corner on the shelf behind the sofa. Inside the outdoor storage compartment was completely soaked in the right corner. We are waiting to see what the problem is. We took it to the dealer on Sat. they seem to think it is the window seal. I'm so sick over this and want a completely new trailer. I don't want to get repairs done just to have more problems down the road. Today I was packing all of our items from the trailer in a box (we completely emptied it) and found an unopened package of toilet paper wet. It was stored under the sink in the bathroom, I didn't notice it when I cleaned it out because we were in a hurry to get it to the dealer. Gosh! Anything else?

I love the floor plan. We have taken it out only two times. Each time the water came in the slide was closed. It never showed water while the slide was out. I'm sick, just sick. Any suggestions?

David, Carrie and 4 children
98 Chevy Suburban
28RSS


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I have a 25FB Outback without a slide so never had to worry about the gasket problem. I would take it back to the dealer and have them make it right. I would be sick over it to but sometimes we just can't avoid these things. Keep us up to date and let us know how it goes.

Vern


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sometimes the slide itself just needs adjusting to stop the leaks. (dealer)

Advice for everyone:
TAKE ALL LEAKS SERIOUSLY. DO NOT WAIT TO HAVE THEM FIXED. You will risk ruining your trailer. Demand immediate service!


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

It could be the way the unit was setting. Mine was not leaking however after being set at home with the slide out for 2 weeks when I closed the slide to wash the unit the back of the slide had almost a Â½ in gap at the top. The unit did not leak and I noticed latter when I got to the campground the slide was tight all around. 
A friend gave me some advice about this, always try to set the unit level if it canâ€™t be exactly level the slide side must be the lower side. But like others have said get your dealer on it right away!


----------



## campingwiththe6pac (Sep 22, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the damage. I am on my 2nd outback. The 1st was an 2002 26RS. What a lemon. Leaks and mold everywhere. It even went back to the factory for repairs, but still was not right. They would not take it back either. My dealer worked a deal that outback would give me 1K off a new unit. I took the deal as in the end it only cost me about 1K out of pocket and I upgraded to a 28RSS. I did not have the time for a law suit. Play hardball and have a lawyer send a letter. Push hard for a replacement and do it now!

2004 28RSS
8 childern 6 who camp
1 wife who makes it possible to camp.
1 dog to keep it interesting
99 Suburban 3/4 ton suburban to move it all
1 Father/husband with an empty wallet!


----------



## Outbackreyn (Sep 13, 2004)

well, we have assessed the damage, and it was not 'as bad' as it could have been. Yes, there was water damage to the carpet from the outside storage into the slide out under the sofa. Yes there was damage to the floor under the dinette and next to the sofa. It all came from around the storage door. When the slideout was out, the water would just drip on the ground, so the dealer never noticed the leak. Our dealer sanded the OSB (said they would paint kills -anti mold product--- but I'm not sure if they did). They had to replace the trim around the slideout unit on the left side and replaced all the carpet. There did not seem to be any damage to the wall where the water went through to the bottom right corner and out. I hope this solves the problem. I get a little nervous when things are all torn apart. I hope it is properly sealed again when it is all put back together. This has been such a beautiful fall, We're bummed to have missed all the great camping we could have done. We should be getting it back this week.

David, Carrie and 4 children
98 Suburban
28RSS


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Did the dealer say how they fixed the leak?? I had a small leak on all 3 of the storage doors on my 28 rs-s. I fixed them by adding a bead of caulk to the top of the hinge to prevent water from puddling and then leaking through the hinge rivets. There have been others that fixed the leaks with rain gutters fitted just above the door. Let us know how the dealer fixed yours. What ever he did have him do it to all 3 doors.


----------

